# Cow parsley? Toxic?



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a quick question. We are fencing off the lower area of our property that has what I assume is cow parsley. I know it can cause photosensitivity. I was curious if anyone on here has let there goats eat it we seem to have a lot thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you get a picture of a leaf frond laying flat? There are many wild carrot look alikes, I can tell you which you have.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

The first 2 pics are of what I believe is cow parsley the last is sword fern and would also like to know if it will pose a problem Ty so much for your help


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

First one IS Cow Parsley...It's fine, they love it in fact.
Second one is Buttercup...It is bitter and only poisonous in very large amounts, most won't touch it unless starved. Small amounts don't hurt them. 
Third is Sword Fern...Mine already ate all the ones here  They love them too.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay! There is tons of it


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine fill up on those ferns all the time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I had them in frount of my house in a shaded bed...Before the goats got loose one day


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are a horrible invasive "weed" here, totally out of control. So I wish they ate them more, but they are goats. Maybe if I blocked the area off and make it a "no no" land they'd eat even more!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I bet they'd love Hawaii. Here they will only grow in the shaded forest areas and get frozen down every winter, the ones I had are native. There are several kinds of Sword Ferns, none are are harmful to animals.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help at putting my mind at ease


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

How about poison oak, poison ivy an poison sumac, are they ok for my furry friends?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, yep, and the viney kind is safe...The oils may get on their fur and transfer to you though.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sucky how can I prevent that since I do want them to eat it and kill it but I don't want to get it myself


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wash after handling the goats. Neutech is a good wash to use on yourself.


----------

